# Rabbit hound questions



## Beagleboy2004 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey guys
As u can probably tell, I’m pretty new to this. I just had a few questions. My pup is 8 months old

1. My pup used to pick up a cold track and trail it all the way till it was fresh everytime, but now she only does it once in a while and I honestly think it’s straight coincidence. How can I train her back to where she was?
2. How do u guys keep ur dogs from running off game? She’ll sniff or trail any track whether it’s a squirrel, deer or robin.
3. How do I get my pup to keep circling the bunnies concistently?
4. How old should she be before she’s all the way trained and how will I know?


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

1. She is a pup. No need to worry at this time. 
2. Use an E-collar if she opens up on and starts running deer, coyotes, etc... She should lose interest in other stuff as she. matures. 
3. She is still a pup. If mine circle more than they lose I am not too disappointed. 
4. 3 years old. You will know when she starts circling more than she loses.





Sent from my SM-S903VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

When I have a young dog and the season is in. Kill the first rabbit it gets on. Let them know what they’re after and that you are part of the hunt! The sooner they figure out your not hunting squirrel, the better!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Jumpshootin' was spot on. Just keep running her and she will get better with time. She will make mistakes and she will frustrate the hell out of you but remember as Jumpshootin' said. She's still a pup.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

The rabbit determines the "circle". The dog just follows the tracks.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

hungryhollow said:


> The rabbit determines the "circle". The dog just follows the tracks.


True, but it's the dogs presure on the rabbit that determines the size of the "circle"


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

reddog1 said:


> True, but it's the dogs presure on the rabbit that determines the size of the "circle"


There is no "size". I've seen rabbits take a dog out of hearing range before making a turn. It has more to do with terrain than anything. Also, if a rabbit has been run a lot, IE coyote, foxes (other beagles), they tend to take the long way around if you get my drift.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Out of hearing is a given when running hare. We've had them go 800 yards before they turn to come back.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Terrain and cover have a lot to do with it. Rabbits that are pressured, or are pushed fast and hard tend to go to ground more often. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Agree with jumpshooter and reddog,also shooting a rabbit for her is good advice. Let her know what she is supposed to be running. How are you training to avoid gun shyness, though?


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Jumpshootin' said:


> Terrain and cover have a lot to do with it. Rabbits that are pressured, or are pushed fast and hard tend to go to ground more often.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


And strech out farther on their circles. They might run a few cicles that encompass a somewhat smaller area and then go out farther and farther trying to elude the hounds. 
I do not shoot many rabbits, I just run hounds and I've seen this a lot.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

My brother used to have an old slow beagle. She was always loose and would run rabbits around his house. Many times the rabbit would only cover 2 to 3 acres. He shot several bunnies with a .36 caliber black powder revolver. The rabbits would usually just hop a little ways and wait for the old dog to get close.


----------

